# Forza Motorsport 6



## Giangy (14 Gennaio 2015)

E stato annunciato ieri, il nuovo Forza Motorsport 6 per Xbox One, il gioco uscirà molto probabilmente il 23 Ottobre 2015


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Gennaio 2015)

giocati i capitoli 2-3 e 4,la base del gioco è buona ma devono risolvere alcune pecche e smetterla di rubare soldi con i dlc.


----------



## Giangy (2 Settembre 2015)

Uscita la demo di Forza Motorsport 6 per Xbox One, il gioco completo uscirà il 18 Settembre 2015


----------



## Giangy (19 Settembre 2015)

Uscito il gioco completo in data 18.09.2015, per un costo totale di 64 euro circa


----------

